
Show HN: Find hotels near conference that you can reach by foot and public transit - sgasser
https://hotel4conf.com
======
beamatronic
Very well done! I like that you have a simple static url for each conference.
I also like the clean, responsive layout. The pictures are a nice plus.
Finally I like how easy it is to switch between distance or price. A great
effort!

edit: rewording

~~~
sgasser
Thank you. I am very pleased to hear that.

------
aepearson
Very cool implementation, I really like it! - are you using anything besides
Booking.com?

~~~
sgasser
Thanks. :)

Not at the moment. Maybe Airbnb in the near future. Any other suggestions?

~~~
aepearson
Depends on what you are looking for and how much work you want to do.
Booking.com is one of the easiest because you can simply refer to their
"booking" page for purchase. With others you would likely need to have your
own purchase page ([http://rentalsunited.com/](http://rentalsunited.com/) for
example...you'd want to get set up as a Channel Partner).

~~~
sgasser
Thx rentalsunited looks great.

~~~
aepearson
Great company to work with as well - good luck!

